
This VR camera will let you rewind your life and relive your memories - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611051/this-vr-point-and-shoot-camera-will-let-you-rewind-your-life-and-relive-your-memories/
======
malkia
Reminds me of this episode from Black Mirror:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Entire_History_of_You](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Entire_History_of_You)

------
blacksmith_tb
This is a popular theme for fiction, but I can't resist dropping in my
example, from the incomparable Ted Chiang[1].

1:
[https://subterraneanpress.com/magazine/fall_2013/the_truth_o...](https://subterraneanpress.com/magazine/fall_2013/the_truth_of_fact_the_truth_of_feeling_by_ted_chiang)

------
quantumofmalice
there was a movie about this

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strange_Days_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strange_Days_\(film\))

------
supernumerary
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invention_of_Morel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invention_of_Morel)

